# OBS Frame Interleave Filter



## norihiro (Oct 14, 2022)

norihiro submitted a new resource:

OBS Frame Interleave Filter - Reduce GPU and CPU usage



> *Introduction*
> This plugin interleaves video frames to reduce CPU and GPU usage while the source is not displayed to the program.
> 
> Without this plugin, while a video source is shown on at least one display, such as preview and program displays, every video frame is transferred to the GPU. If you have multiple video sources, a poor system might not have enough power to process all frames.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## nuttylmao (Nov 2, 2022)

I cannot see the "Interleave Frame" filter.
Tested this on OBS v27.2.4.
Logs show that the plugin is loading successfully, so not sure why I can't see the filter.
Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## norihiro (Nov 2, 2022)

Looking at the 3rd line, obs_register_source failed to register the source. I need to rebuild the plugin. I'm sorry for your inconvenience.
I used a build script in the plugin template before OBS 28.0 was released but somehow the template includes a new feature so that OBS 27.2 rejected to load.


----------



## nuttylmao (Nov 2, 2022)

norihiro said:


> Looking at the 3rd line, obs_register_source failed to register the source. I need to rebuild the plugin. I'm sorry for your inconvenience.
> I used a build script in the plugin template before OBS 28.0 was released but somehow the template includes a new feature so that OBS 27.2 rejected to load.


Wow thanks for the fast response! Thank you, would really like to give this a try as I run many video capture devices!


----------



## norihiro (Nov 2, 2022)

norihiro updated OBS Frame Interleave Filter with a new update entry:

Frame Interleave Filter 0.1.1



> This is a hotfix release of a frame interleave filter for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes in this version*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## bphan6 (Nov 12, 2022)

Hello Norihiro,
I tried to load with OBS 28 and it does not load
20:55:51.219: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'obs-frame-interleave-filter.dll'
20:55:51.219: [obs-frame-interleave-filter] plugin loaded (version 0.1.1)
did i do something wrong? thanks


----------



## norihiro (Nov 14, 2022)

bphan6 said:


> Hello Norihiro,
> I tried to load with OBS 28 and it does not load
> 20:55:51.219: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'obs-frame-interleave-filter.dll'
> 20:55:51.219: [obs-frame-interleave-filter] plugin loaded (version 0.1.1)
> did i do something wrong? thanks


What are other lines above and below your log? 
Which source have you attempted to add this filter to?


----------



## bphan6 (Nov 18, 2022)

Hello Norihiro, here is my log and i have 4NDI cameras and would like to use your tools to help with the bandwidth. thank y ou so much for yourhelp


----------



## norihiro (Nov 22, 2022)

bphan6 said:


> Hello Norihiro, here is my log and i have 4NDI cameras and would like to use your tools to help with the bandwidth. thank y ou so much for yourhelp


I'm sorry for my late response. I cannot find anything wrong in your log file. The plugin is theoretically compatible with NDI source and it should be listed like this on the filer dialog for NDI source.
By the way, this plugin won't contribute to reduce the network bandwidth on your LAN. Just the bandwidth between CPU and GPU will be reduced.


----------

